# Say NO to bowfishing for catfish!



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20051107a

Catfish

TPWD will be seeking public input on the possibility of making bowfishing a legal means of take for catfish.

To comment on freshwater fishing proposals, send an e-mail to [email protected]

TAKE THE TIME TO LET THEM KNOW THAT CATFISH ARE A SPORT FISH, IN FACT THE #2 SPORT FISH IN TEXAS AND NEED TO BE PROTECTED.

WE NEED TO BE TAKING STEPS TOWARDS CONSERVATION OF CATFISH AND ESPECIALLY TROPHY FISH NOT INVENTING MEANS TO LET OTHERS CATCH THEM BY BOW AND ARROW WITH LITTLE TO NO CHANCE OF SURVIVAL.

www.txcatfishguide.com


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Question?*

I am not for bowhunting for catfish, but where would you do it? I haven't seen 2 catfish in my life I could have shot with a bow? Must be in clear water "up Nawth or out west" in the state. Even if it is legal, I cant see more than a small handful of people doing it.

I am not argueing with you, it is just that the Parks and Wildlife rule book is so thick now with special laws, lake by lake special laws, I cant keep up with them. I fish mainly saltwater, and fished a couple of times last year in fresh water, without knowing I now had to have a fresh water liscense.

Later
R3F


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Red3Fish during the spring and falll the cats will go shallow into the flats. They will come out when the sun comes up and get right on the bank where you can see them tailing and throwing wakes everywhere. The jug liners are putting a hurting on them as it is. Bowfishing and sticking the big girls is not what is needed to a fishery that many are trying to keep going with catch and release of the big girls. Those bowfisherman will stick every 40 year old cat they can find sitting on a flat just for a picture. A hook in the mouth will release fine but not a arrow with barbs on it. Hope that helps. thanks ******* for the update.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Red3Fish during the spring and falll the cats will go shallow into the flats. They will come out when the sun comes up and get right on the bank where you can see them tailing and throwing wakes everywhere. The jug liners are putting a hurting on them as it is. Bowfishing and sticking the big girls is not what is needed to a fishery that many are trying to keep going with catch and release of the big girls. Those bowfisherman will stick every 40 year old cat they can find sitting on a flat just for a picture. A hook in the mouth will release fine but not a arrow with barbs on it. Hope that helps. thanks ******* for the update.


Ed Zachary!!!

Can't CPR a fish that is shot with an arrow. And you can't tell me they are gonna pass a shot at a 36" cat if they see it.


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

I think any catfish over 30 lbs should should have a stipulation.

YOU HAVE TO CATCH HIM WITH YOUR BARE HANDS! That would be funny and protect the numbers.

LOL


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

liquidate- I think people who "noodle" take alot bigger fish than people who jug,limb line, trout line. I am all aginst bow fishing for cats. Now bow fishing for gar have at those bait stealin son of a guns.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It won't happen.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks waterspout*

I dont think I have ever seen that. I fish salt 95% of the time, and when I was a kid, I have seen some cats in rice irrigation canals that you prolly could have shot, but never anywhere else. Live and learn!

BTW I used to kinda be your neighbor--lived in Sterling Green in Channelview for 6 or 8 years and still have 4 rent houses there.

Later
R3F


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> It won't happen.


I think the British said that once back in 1700"s about a bunch of rabble rousers in the colonies.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I know first hand I see one of the Commissioners for TPWD every day. I'm in the KNOW.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Someone above asked where you would see one.. Well i can tell you from firsthand experience.. On alot of texas rivers there are VERY VERY large catfish swimming in 5 foot of water. I couldnt tell you how many 40+ pounders ive seen on the brazos river alone... SAY NO TO BOWHUNTING ANY CATFISH

thomas


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with bowfishing for cats. I would have to vote yes cause if you can shoot cats with a bow then I can spear them with my speargun so I am all for it.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*not a big deal*

Its been years sense I've bow fished. But I went every weekend of the summers for four years and I don't think I saw 10 big cats in all that time and probably could only have shot two or three of them. It's really a non issue.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

I would vote no, I do not bow fish, buy my cousin does. He has told me that he see's alot of smaller cats in the river when he bow fishes. I have been in the Colorado river when it was way down, at night and have seen cats in it. I think if they say it is ok to shoot smaller cats or even bigger cats, let them shoot bass, redfish or what ever else then. Open it up to all game fish.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

Ther Is More Sport In Shooting Them With A Bow Than Catching Them On Jugs.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

yes maybe more sport but harder to let them go back swimming afterwards


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Somebody clue me on this.....how is shooting an arrow through an unsuspecting fish more "sporting" than chasing down a jug with a ****** off whopper on it,and then wrestling with it to get it into(and out of)the boat.....and Cookie makes an excellent point on the survival rates!
Tiedown also makes an excellent point.....let's go shoot some tailing reds in the flats or a 10 lb. bass while she's sitting there on the bed.Same thing.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

dont take me wrong im all for bow hunting i dont think the bow hunters are going to take enough large fish to damage the numbers . i dont bow fish at all but its like hunting once you comment to pulling the trigger you cant change your mind now when i jug line fish i may get 1 in 50 that swallow the hook the other 49 are kept or relesed for futher enjoyment of others, so i guess scouting a area to jug, trying different baits, hand pulling in a large fish into the boat that dont want to be there snapping some photos making some memerioes with the family and friends yep not much sport


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

The only hunting or fishing I oppose is Internet. As long as the numbers are not adversley affected I would advocate anything.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

I am not trying to start any problems on this forum but i would have to vote for bowfishing catfish. I have been bowfishing like a madman for the last 2 years. Every spring when the catfish spawn I see tons of smaller catfish but have only seen 1 that i would call a trophy cat must have been atleast 60 pounds cause he rocked the boat on his way out in 4 foot of water. With that said i hvae seen many pictures of people who fish trotlines on the lakes in texas with numerous pictures of cats in the 40 up to 70 and 80 pound range and i know they are not released when i see them sitting in the bed of trucks or hanging from the rafters of camphouses. Also with the talk about shooting the tailing reds on the flats, they do in louisiana its legal as long as u stay within th legal daily baglimit of 5 a day per person and i have yet to hear of it causing a major impact on the population. Catfish are also legal in LA and it dosent seem to be having an affect. I know that if it was legal to shoot them they would not go to waste, they taste to good to throw them away. Bowfishing is a challenge, it is alot harder to hit a fish 5 foot under water than u think. Not trying to cause any heated debate just trying to defend the other side of the argument with the facts from my personal experience. Thanks in advance for seeing this as just info to help view both sides and not a direct attack on catfishing in general.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The last thing I'm gonna say on this subject is this:

This forum was founded with the intention of promoting CPR (Catch, Photograph, Release) of all catfish over 10lbs. Bowfishing does not allow that agenda to be supported. SO while I respect the opinions of everyone that post here, it's likely this is not the best place to promote bowfishing for catfish if you are looking to gain a consensus.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Like I said " it won't happen " and yes, I know.


----------



## roh1961 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Bow Salesman*

I'm surprised a guy (Sully) hasn't joined this forum so he could try to hammer into everyones head that they should support bowfishing for cats. He pretty much took over the thread on a catfishing forum that I USED to be a member of till one of the mods kissed up to him. He is one of the biggest bowfishing salesmen in the US so I'm surprised he used his real name. He only posted in the two threads about bowhunting cats. Man, I sure hope it doesn't pass. It's not like I don't support sportsman, but I'm not asking rights to be removed from them, I'm just not wanting to give them another right that they don't need. They already can shoot just about anything. I want to be able to CPR (catch, photo, release) the big ones for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It won't never, the end, period.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Photograph and Release the Big Girls (Cats) !! Survival Rate from Arrows,.... Next to None !!! Remember that it was cause of Purse Seining in LA. that Texas had to start a Restocking Program for Redfish !!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You will see it in the Outdoor Writers Collums soon. Ray Sasser and Mike Legget this week or next. We just got ours from Matt Williams Sunday. Still won't happen, TPWD is not going to take catfish off of the game fish list.


----------



## texas fish killa (Sep 4, 2005)

I think b4b is right. They are never going to take cats off the game fish list. Thus never making it to the bowhunting legalities list.


----------

